# 2012 Sentra Ignition turn issue



## TheBlackDred (Oct 1, 2017)

Some background and preface. Just picked up our first Nissan a week ago. It's the '12 Sentra.
We didn't get the Intelligent fob from the dealer, just the mechanical key that came from it. The key is in great condition, nearly no wear at all. For the week we have had this car we had zero issues turning the ignition, so I don't think it's worn either. Now it will not turn. I'll try to be succinct in listing attempted troubleshooting thus far:
Checked key for wear
The steering wheel is not locked
The shifter is in Park, also tried in Neutral
Disconnected positive battery cable for 5 minutes
Tried with foot on the brake
Lock and unlock all doors with the key from driver door
Released the tilt lever and pumped the wheel up and down while trying to turn ignition.

The manual says that if the Vehicle Immobilizer System is armed the light will flash with no key inserted. This is happening, but the only way to disable it is to turn the key on and off twice, but my key will not turn. If I press in on the ignition with no key I get the KEY! light, which is not present if I press with the key inserted so that sensor appears to be working. I really don't want to call a lock smith, and since I don't think it is the ignition or key I'm not sure he would be able to help anyway. It's Sunday so I can't contact a Nissan dealership until tomorrow, the lot I got the car from basically said aww, too bad, call a smith. 

I would be grateful for any tips, troubleshooting, or advice.


----------

